# Xbox 360 - setting up live?



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

few dilemmas

i have an xbox 360, ethernet cable etc all that came in the box aswell as headset etc

i don't have wireless internet, or a router, only a modem
but my xbox 360 is right next to the internet-computer connection so i suppose its okay

but my modem is a "speedtouch", and only has one ethernet type plug in the back of it - taken up by the cable going into my phone line.

so i don't have a space to put my xbox cable in.

do you get what im saying, and if so is there way around this?


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

need a router il give you one for 30 kwid


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Is it a USB connected modem?
Got a model number?

If it is USB, ditch it, and get a proper one with an ethernet hub included.
Netgear, Buffalo, amongst others can all be had for £20-30 these days.
You'll be able to have the PC and 360 hooked up, without having to swap cables or anything.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

can i put the ethernet cable going from my xbox into the PC? i can't really change or buy anything, it's not my call, makes things a million times harder but yeah


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

there is infact a ethernet plug that i can put a cable into in my computer

so basically it goes


phone line
modem
computer
xbox 360
tv


that work?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

getting a steering wheel for my xbox tomorrow and that gamer chair thing, so if i get online i'll be seeing y'all for a game of pgr4 and maybe forza 2 when i get it


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

you can run you xbox through your pc using a shared internet connection. i did it when i first got my xbox but it can create connection probs. mine did anyway. kept dropping out of games.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

panama said:


> you can run you xbox through your pc using a shared internet connection. i did it when i first got my xbox but it can create connection probs. mine did anyway. kept dropping out of games.


just tried it now. didn't work. when i did the connection test the very first option wasn't working, some connection. real annoying, bloody hell.

i've not a clue what to try next, but there is no way that i can really buy anything. i've tried plugging the xbox straight into the modem but the ethernet cable end sizes are smaller.

:wall:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

right got the first connection [network adapter] working. ip address working. now dns server don't work. i looked in the properties of the DNS server protocol, and there aren't any address type things there. how do i find mine out?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

here mate have a butchers at this.

http://www.xbox360forum.com/forum/xbox-live/7257-how-connect-live-detailed-guide.html


----------

